# We need a break from all this heat!!



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 8, 2013)

Guess we should be thinking about Winter lol....


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 8, 2013)

Great thread, only 4 months to K starts making snow hopefully.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like all of northern NewEngland will get the relief....(for a while). 
The mountains(Greens/Whites/ADKs) are always more comfortable..

http://www.wlbz2.com/weather/default.aspx

Great train of thought Scotty/Mpd....


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 9, 2013)

Ill tell ya what, even the pools and beaches around me are hot...But watching these trailer videos and setting this thing up again makes me cool down lol.....Hell I cooled down real quick when I spoke with Jay Peak this morning lol....

Anyway, this is a private link to a web page that I will be putting updated information on the meet. Once I start the actual thread this will be there as well. There is alot of good information we put on here like mountain stats, stoke videos, PDF flyers you can download, registration form and other fun stuff..Ill add this forum to the premium forum section on the page as well. Im sure this site will get more members...

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23274091/Welcome to the 2014 East Coast Meet.htm

Were going to start with 7 condos (6 people per condo) or 42 spots. I do have the best condos (slopeside) blocked off ( or are in the process of blocking off) Jay has. Of course Magic Hat and Moes Southwest rest are on board as well.

Right now we have  one condo already booked although we dont start reservations until August 1st. That being said if anyone needs to cool down and ask any questions or wants to book a spot by all means get ahold of me.

But anyway think snow cause it will be here quicker than we think....


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 11, 2013)

Bookings begin August 1st 2013..

Were movin on up lol..


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 24, 2013)

I would like to thank Jay Peak for once again giving us their best foot forward, they are a great group of people to work with. I got the numbers back and will put the package up sometime next week. Hope everyone is enjoying Summer cause soon enough we will all be back in this lol.







I will put up the new thread next week once I firm it all up.


----------



## lspadoni (Dec 9, 2015)

8)


----------

